# 2008 Stanley Cup Finals



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Since SMF has a pretty good hockey following, I thought I'd launch the Stanley Cup Finals thread. My beloved Pittsburgh Penguins butchered the Flyers 6-0 and are on their way to the Finals for the first time since 1992. One of the few things my husband and I agree on are the Penguins so we are both ecstatic, to say the least!!

Hope the Western conference is wrapped up soon. That's starting to get a little too close for comfort! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Go Pens!!


----------



## richtee (May 18, 2008)

Was just looking for the final. Seen it 3-0. Wooo... good for the Pengies. Malkin/Crosby are a force to be reckoned with.

I'm still reckoning Datsuyk  and Zetterberg are the guys to do it  ;{)

Have to wait till at least Monday to find out however.

We been here too many times to count on anything, however.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Rich, I'll be watching wearing a crimson tide t-shirt as that's the only thing in my wardrobe that's red 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Hope you guys can get this thing done so we can get into a great finals!


----------



## desertlites (May 18, 2008)

LOL Ken.I saw that comming!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

Ken - I wasn't sure .... uh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... WILL ONE OF YOU TWO TEAMS FINISH THIS THING UP???


----------



## starsfaninco (May 18, 2008)

we're working as hard as we can now that we got our legs back...


----------



## capt dan (May 18, 2008)

No problem, we'll get er done tomorrow night! Think the mule is about to turn into a workhorse!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dallas already is the 153rd team to turn a 3-0 deficit into a 3-2 series. Only five have been able to force a deciding game and only two teams have come all the way back to win the series.

I like our odds!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 18, 2008)

I'll definitely be watching to scope out our competition. It's going to be a rough, hard series regardless who we play.


----------



## lcruzen (May 19, 2008)

Didn't get to see much of Saturdays game so looking forward to tonight. Gotta give the Stars credit for not mailing it in when down 3-0.

Congrats to the Pens!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Good luck to both teams tonight! Should be a helluva game!


----------



## richtee (May 19, 2008)

A-  aan-  aant---aantici-  aanticip-  ANTICIPATION!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Hang in there Rich - don't bite all those fingernails off!


----------



## richtee (May 19, 2008)

But the rub flavor they have is exquisite!


----------



## starsfaninco (May 19, 2008)

I'm starting to believe in the power of 33.  33 yrs between the first two, now 33 years since the last one.   1 game at a time though.

To the Wings fans, Good luck tonight.  Hope for a good showing from both teams.

KE


----------



## capt dan (May 19, 2008)

looks like franzen is still out for tonight!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I think some changes in their line-up will make a big difference. I am willing to bet that tonights game will be another dandy!, maybe an overtime or two!


----------



## starsfaninco (May 19, 2008)

Another possible change is Chelios might be out.  Babcock said in todays press interview.  Plus he might be splitting up Datsyuk and Zetterberg.  I'll see if I can find a link but it was on Freep.com


----------



## capt dan (May 19, 2008)

Man, the NBC coverage and picture was sweet on sat, this VS telecast is like watching from the upper deck!

Keep goin wings!


----------



## capt dan (May 20, 2008)

2 more  periods to go, I aint relaxin yet!


----------



## starsfaninco (May 20, 2008)

Wow, what a period.  Wings look like they're everywhere.  I even counted at one point to see if there were too many men.  Hope I can come back at the end of the second and say WOW what a comeback!!!.

yeesh


----------



## capt dan (May 20, 2008)

I think I  don't need to worry about any OT. Still waitin to see Ott get his. How sweet that would be!

Keep Chargin WINGS!!!


----------



## starsfaninco (May 20, 2008)

I think I'd go more after Lebda, he seems to do more damage to his own guys :)

Can't spot this team 3 goals and expect to win it.

Good Series and good luck in the next round guys...


----------



## capt dan (May 20, 2008)

WOW< what a 3rd period!!  I wish we didn't have to watch the first  2 games on VS. I guess I should just be happy to have my team in it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If  the Stars would have played the whole game like they did in the  last period, we might be going  back to Detroit with them in tow.

Wings got beat up pretty good tonight,Good to see they get a 5 day rest till they get the  Penns!

Sumo, you gettin yer wish girl!!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

Looks like a Good weekend for smoking and watching hockey. Saturday and Monday game. Thinking of moving my TV to the deck Saturday night. 
Being a fan in the central division, it's soooo easy to dislike the wings, LET'S GO PENS!!!!!!!
Besides, the wife will be wearing her Lemieux or Crosby jersey.


----------



## justsmoke2 (May 20, 2008)

Sat's menu 3 butts, 6 lbs of meat balls, 5 lbs of wings, and Apple saurkraut and sausage, with cornbread and few sides.   That should be enough for a small feed for the game.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

I would like to have a themed smoke this weekend (having friends over for Saturday's game), but I don't know how to clean a penguin!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (May 20, 2008)

air nozzle to the beak, then wipe under the tail, when the whisling stops!


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

Crosby jersey? Is the ink dry??  Yeesh.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

Just glad I don't have a Dallas Drake jersey!!!!!! Since he went back to the enemy!!!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 20, 2008)

Go Wings.......
Red Wings, it has always been great hockey, we are pulling for them this year.....Sorry sumo! 
I want to see CC skate with the cup again.... he is an amazing guy, we met him when the all star game was here, I think it was 2004...What a great sport, great athletes (under paid in comparison to bball) and the greatest fans......


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

I suppose yer sour on Bowman too?   Sigh...


----------



## sumosmoke (May 20, 2008)

I watched the first period of the game last night and fell asleep (early risin' for me!) and saw the 2 goals Detriot posted - clean, fair, and great goals!! Actually came to this thread to see who won, before going to the NHL site!!

Detroit - congrats on winning the series, will make for a very exciting Finals (I hope)

Goddess - no problem, at least we agree on the same team for one sport! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





VS coverage - TERRIBLE!!! They mentioned a few times that there is a VS high-def channel but my cable company doesn't carry it. NBC coverage over the weekend was clear and sharp which made it a bummer to go back to a regular broadcast! 

Smoke for this weekend in honor of the playoffs? Not sure how good a penguin would taste but I did see a recent post for some tasty wings ... with the dusting on them they looked RED!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 20, 2008)

The paint dried on the Crosby jersey when he flew down the ice to score the goals in this playoff series! I don't have a Crosby jersey yet but do have a Lemieux jersey and Staal t-shirt. Will layer and wear as much as I can without sweating to death!! I'll even wave the Terrible Towel to add something "Pittsburgh" to the mix!


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

Being from Deeetroit... and never having a football team worth a crap... Oh... and maybe having a few years on ya too- The Bradshaw years were fantastic! That was my favorite team then. Amazing... Bleir, Harris, Swann, Ham,  Lambert.. the list goes on right into history.

Seems they did in Dallas a few times too.  ;{) America's team my butt..no one asked me!   heh


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

Yes ... St Louis probably would have gotten the cup if Scotty would have stayed put...........


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

I forgot, put up somewhere in a closet ... I purchased a towel on ebay, from when Pens were in the playoffs (I think 2001, with Kasperiatis) ... I'll need to dig that out.


----------



## richtee (May 20, 2008)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/wootfiles/20080519-rh0yza.mp3


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

*my Ears Are Bleeding!!!!! Make It Stop, Make It Stop!!!!!!!*


----------



## bondvader (May 20, 2008)

I think its going to be the Wings in 6. Let the trash talkin begin and the smoke goin'


----------



## lcruzen (May 20, 2008)

Great game last night. Taking position in front of the net is always a good move.

Wings were going to the penalty box so frequently they could have bump draft. Great PK though.

Will be a very interesting final. Didn't see much of them this year but the 2 best teams in the league made it to the finals and that doesn't always happen.

Folks who live in our area are fortunate enough to pull in CBC and their coverage is second to none. I'll be up north for the holiday weekend so I'll be watching at the local pub again.

Go Wings!!!!!


----------



## bondvader (May 20, 2008)

Folks who live in our area are fortunate enough to pull in CBC and their coverage is second to none. 

I'll CBC and that dope Don Cherry over those stiffs from VS anyday. BRING ON THE PENNS!!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 20, 2008)

Poor Don Cherry, he gets no respect!!!!! 
Anyone who wears those suits MUST have a set!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 20, 2008)

I was listening and listening and then I went deaf ... was that chant "Let's go Red Wings" or was it "Let's go Dead Wings"???


----------



## sumosmoke (May 20, 2008)

Just heard the first two games will be broadcast on VS and the rest of the games are on NBC. Wish all of it was on NBC as I've found VS stinks!!!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 21, 2008)

It could be worse ... FOX could broadcast it again, with the glowing puck!!


----------



## capt dan (May 21, 2008)

I found this site a few months ago when the NCAA BBall tourney started. I almost for got about it till today.  Here is an interesting link for  Hockey fans!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.whatifsports.com/beyondth...ticle=20080520

I hope the predictions from here continue to do  what they have been doing!


GO WINGS!!!







  we want Stanley!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 23, 2008)

After a week of withdrawl from zero hockey games I'm ready for the Finals to begin tomorrow night!!!! May the best team win and let's hope for one of the best Finals between two very different, yet talented, teams!

*GO PENS!!*


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2008)

Here here!


----------



## lcruzen (May 23, 2008)

This series looks to be a dandy alright. Franzen cleared to practice so he may play at some point. 2 blue collar cities cheering there respective teams on. Love it and can't wait!


----------



## bondvader (May 23, 2008)

So true, the Lions have been rebuilding since 1954. Im thinking of putting the Lions on Ebay. Just to give Ford an idea what someone is willing to pay for them. He could use the money to rebuild the car co. 

Wings in 6 and it they are going to be great games.


----------



## flyboys (May 23, 2008)

Go Wings, Cindy Crosby is going to grow up real fast after this series.


----------



## keith54 (May 23, 2008)

I like it when 2 northern teams play for the Stanley Cup. Hockey just doesn't sound right when its from the south or southwest.

*GO WINGS!!!*

keith54


----------



## sumosmoke (May 23, 2008)

Don't be bitter .... we beat you guys clean, and senseless ...


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 23, 2008)

Sort of like NASCAR running in New Hampshire or Michigan, just doesn't sound right ... but watching on TV, looks like the fans up there love it.  Just like southern fans loving hockey ... kick butt action sport ... maybe not sound right, but we love it.


----------



## flyboys (May 24, 2008)

Hahahaha, To be honest with you, I was kind of hoping you guys were going to win, cause I would rather see Detroit mop up the ice with the Penguins rather than the Flyers.


----------



## richtee (May 24, 2008)

Interesting rationale, that. I guess it's an implied Wings vote? Guess I'd never thought I'd see the day a "Broad Street Bullies" fan says "Noo..don't hurt me!"


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

Less than 12 hours till the puck drops. The anticipation is as thick as creoste-filled smoke ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red Wings fans - here's to a great series!!

Pens fans (which are in the minority in this thread) - it's been a great ride regardless how it ends up. We're playing a team so rich in hockey tradition it's a great feat to be sharing the ice with them. 

*Cheers to the 2008 Stanley Cup Finals!!*


----------



## flyboys (May 24, 2008)

Yes, my vote would be a Wings vote.  However, I should have explained that in my rationale, we have too many injuries to contend.  No one expected them to make it as far as they did, especially after finishing dead last last season.  However, a healthy Flyers team will terrorize and beat up any team in the league!!  That's why I love Philadelphia!!


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

less than an hr and my LIIT( long island iced tea) mix is a lil short, gotta run and grab me another bottle.  Long night in front of the tube, Tigers baseball, pistons  basketball, Nascar huge race, 600 miler, and the biggest event, the stanley cup finals. WOW!  Starting my Q in the am at  5 will be a small challenge at best!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Glad my thumb has healed from mothers day slicing!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

Get the drink on Capt - I'm getting mine on! Really excited to see the squid hit the ice, heard about the tradition and am anxious to see it live! 

The sports press is psyched about this matchup!!! Hope the series lives up to the hype!


----------



## richtee (May 24, 2008)

Wha..huh..Oh  OK.. took a lil nappy...heh!  HERE WE GO...hang on!


----------



## desertlites (May 24, 2008)

they say no octipi tonite-think it's on a smoker somewhere


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

LOL LOL!!!


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, Buttman, made a stupid rule that we can't have Al swingin the  otus of pie over his head at the Joe. What a dip sheet!

I hope 50  fans throw em on the ice just to make  him mad.

Come on wings, got me some flavored LIquor, bay bay!


LET'S GO RED WINGS!

Let's go red wings!

Let's go red wings!

Let's go red wings!


RICH, WAKE UP!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Love to see a  Detroit Tri fecta!
Wings, Tigers, and pistons  OH MY!


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

hahah fluery fell down comming onto the ice! Thats such bad luck.  Its already over!


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

I  tink I saw a  octipoose, or four. And yeah  Beckman, Al was a swingin one! Hehehe. Rock on !!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

That was pretty embarrassing ... leave it to our team of young 'ens. So far, the play has been good and fast, whoever scores first may hold on to the lead and win. Don't anticipate this to be a big scoreing game unless someone breaks open.


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

Tis a wonderful match up, This series is gonna be agreat one for sure!


OZZY, OZZY , OZZY!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

Osgood is playing remarkable, it's a goalie fight right now ....


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2008)

Dangit!!!!! Lindstrom ... dang dang dang .... wait ... what is being called??


----------



## capt dan (May 24, 2008)

another frickin BS call, so sick of these refs  trying to set the tone on these goals. Here we go again. Phantom penalty! Watch and see  who is in the crease when the Penns score! Makes me want to turn off the  TV! Fleury was out of the crease.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2008)

It was just a matter of time ... detroit is so strong ...


----------



## capt dan (May 25, 2008)

Yeee haw bay bay!, we want more!!!

Sammy takes it in himself! Dis alow that goal!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2008)

What a showing by the Red Wings! I'm disappointed the Pens didn't really show up for all 3 periods of the game. Came out flat in the 2nd and never came back. Props are totally due to Osgood and to Samuelsson as they were relentless in keeping the Pens in check. If Fleury wasn't on his game as much as he was, the spanking would've turned into the pens eating the squid off the ice ...

sigh ... got to get ready for game 2 on Monday night!! Versus will broadcast again.


----------



## capt dan (May 25, 2008)

Life is good in D town if your a wings or tigers fan! Can't wait till  Monday!


----------



## richtee (May 25, 2008)

Yanno..I said the same thing... man what a display by the Winged Warriors eh?


----------



## lcruzen (May 25, 2008)

A young Pens team got a clinic in puck possesion last night. 6 shots on goal in the last 2 periods? Glad that disalowed goal wasn't a factor in the out come but this chit has to stop. Hard enough to score em.


----------



## prov1 (May 25, 2008)

Good news: Pitt made it !!! Bad news: They are playing the Wings!!!!

GO WINGS!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2008)

My thoughts exactly ProV1 ... I'm just hoping they show up to play a game on Monday night. It was obvious the professors skooled the kids in Game 1 ...


----------



## richtee (May 26, 2008)

Interesting line juggling going on by Therrien. Will it help? I don't think so. The men gotta play better individually first. THEN look for synergistic line assembly. And why mess up what got them here? Don't panic MT- now's not the time.

Gooo Wings!


----------



## capt dan (May 26, 2008)

after a couple days rest,  MAY THE BEATINGS CONTINUE!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Eyes on the Prize!
Lets go WINGS!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2008)

I'm proudly wearing my Pens t-shirt today in hopes of an upset in tonight's game. Jon (husband) already said he's going out and didn't want to watch after watching them lay down on the ice Sat. night ... and he calls himself a FAN!!! 

Oh well, more time for me to sit and yell at the tv while chatting with my buddies


----------



## capt dan (May 26, 2008)

Just heard a loud "HERE MULE" commin from the east!


HE'S  BACK!

Franzen scheduled to start tonight, Oh the insanity!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2008)

sweet baby jesus, please grace the pens with a win tonight so we can go home winners. amen.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 26, 2008)

He'll have to score 7 goals to get back on pace!!


----------



## richtee (May 26, 2008)

Eh...only 4 would be fine with me...he's gotta take it easy yanno..  ;{)


----------



## capt dan (May 26, 2008)

Here is a great game to get ya  ready for the real game: my highest score was 322.9 on my 8th try, see if ya can beat me!

LETS GO WINGS!

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a...F7aQ4ruEqWA%3D


----------



## capt dan (May 26, 2008)

this ones even more fun!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://games.stupid.com/full.php?id=4660

566.3 on my first try!


----------



## capt dan (May 26, 2008)

Looks like the educating continues, Old guys up 2-0!


----------



## capt dan (May 27, 2008)

And they did continue, Even Datsuk did some beatings hehehe,  the guys gotta pretty good punch.

 Penns need to change more than their lines. Really thought this series would be alot closer.  I think Franzen will be on a mission come weds.


Ozzy is a wall! MVP performance for sure!


----------



## richtee (May 27, 2008)

Sigh  606  Go WINGS!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 27, 2008)

820.3 ft....3 blasts in 3 bounces.......


----------



## justsmoke2 (May 27, 2008)

Think 934 ft numbers was to hard to read after 700ft shots.


----------



## lcruzen (May 27, 2008)

Pens gotta be frustrated. 2 games and no goals?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 27, 2008)

As with the rest of you I thought the series would've been better than this. Down 0-2 going back to the Igloo, we hope to defend our undefeated playoff record at home but I'm afraid even that isn't enough. 

Sid came out of the gates charging and trying to do more than the rest of his team but it didn't seem like the rest of the Pens were up to task. No matter what people may say about the Pens, the Kid is still exciting to watch even when he doesn't score goals (although much better to watch when he does).

Ozzy played fabulous as always ... with only 22 shots to face from the Pens, he had an easy night.

A dedicated Pens fan is sadly watching the ice melt beneath them ....


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

listening to some of the interviews today  with "sid the kid"  and the coach. I lost all remaining respect for the Pittsburg team. Complaining about not enough calls so they could have more power plays( since that seemed to be the ONLY way they could get anything on goal), all the while taking  cheap  shots at Franzens' head at any chance they got. Way too many of those went uncalled, and to stoop that low to try and intentionely re-injure an opponent just off the DL, is a sad excuse of a team. The penns are not  Stanley cup material,  I am  very sad to  say that I think the  Wings last game of  this season at the Joe was last night! There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that  the veteran wings will surely show these boys how to get the job done.  The only question is will  commisioner "buttmen" change even more  rules to keep the  Wings from embarrassing his poster child Crosby!

Its not a question of who will win the Cup,its a question of will the penguins score  A GOAL! in these finals.I feel bad  for the  pittsburg fans, they deserve a better effort from their team, and less embarrassment of how they play/behave!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Capt Dan - I have to agree with what you said about the recent comments by the Pens team and coach. I didn't watch the entire game to see the cheap shot made by Roberts to the head of Franzen, but to know that he actually did something like that to a player that is just coming off a concussion has zero justifiable cause. 

I listen via the web to the ESPN Pittsburgh sports broadcasts and had to turn them off because of their "justification" to the hit, and how it wasn't that bad.  I also don't like to hear them accusing Osgood of embellishment as they hated so many other teams that accused Sid the Kid of the same (especially during the Rangers series). 

All I can say is that it's the immaturity of the team and the coaching staff to lead them to these comments, and is complete fuel and fodder for the media. This could've been a great series between two respectable teams,  and instead is turning into a media circus. I still love them as a team and the city they represent and as a fan am truely disappointed to the level in which they stooped.


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

Dan, you have alot of good points in there. The i-dot at the helm of the NHL needs to be gone. He's really damaging the game IMHO.

I think alot of the Pengie's woes can be dropped right at Therrien's feet tho. Here the Wings and a couple other top teams for YEARS have been using what is known around the newsgroups where the hockey heads <like me> hang out as "the system". It's basically a catch-all phrase for a puck possession type game. It's passing to an area where someone will BE to get it, not at them. It's having a guy available to help out a team mate if needed, either by going into the corner, or getting to where he CAN make a pass.

Pitt HAS the tools for this. Yes, they are young, but it appears to me that if they are being taught this, it's breaking down. And alot of that is on the coach.

And player fustration... BAD for the game, if you would like to win it. Many "cheap shots" are motovated by that. No..it's not right. And experience will help in that regard. I have a feeling Roberts MAY have a bit of a lesson coming if he continues that crap.

The Wings are sooo much more experienced... and CALM. It's a machine right now, and I think you are right. I don't make predictions too often... but the lights might be off at the Joe till late Sept.


Go WINGS!


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, Laurel, I know you are a diehard fan, and alot of Penn fans feel the same as you. The youngsters will learn, the coaching staff is mostly to blame. Desperate people do desperate  things! I was  so very hopefull of a great hard fought series, but its turned into a one sided event, and the difference of talent is almost criminal!

My previous comments were not directed at any fans of the Penns, or the great city of  Pittsburg,Just the coaches and players that need to grow up, and play with some dignity.

Tomorrows game will hold some  type of hope for the penguin fans, but I think we all know  the outcome!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

No offense taken by either yours, or Rich's, comments. That's what's awesome about this thread, it's a place to post commentary on what we think about our teams, or the game/series. It's not meant to bash a member (unless they are directing their remarks at another member) or make someone mad, it's purely commentary. 

There are those fans out there that will defend their team until the end no matter how ridiculous they sound. I just wanted to throw out there my $0.02 and regardless if it was with a positive, or negative, slant towards the RW, was truely my own commentary to be taken at face value. 

Now that's outta the way - how 'bout we start the SMF hockey chat ... might be an interesting talk show that could get us out of our day jobs!!


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

LOL...I'm ALL for it! I have had a few titbits published over the years, and I love writing/talking about...well...things I love. And 'ockey is one!


----------



## lcruzen (May 28, 2008)

I think as far as the comments made by coach Terrien it is obvious the problem is a language barrier. "Obstruction" must translate to "back checking" in French. If you switch out the words then he makes perfect sense. 

As far as the cheap shot to the head of Franzen of course I don't like it either but Franzen it taking it like a man and I love it. And in all honesty if his head is that tender then he probably shouldn't be out there anyway. No need to do permanent damage to a promising career.

This is nothing more than a young team getting taught a lesson from the vets and I know they're not think this way right now but it will pay dividends for them in the future.

Think back on the NY Islanders 4 cups in a row, the 4th one came at the cost of Wayne Gretzky and the Edmonton Oilers in a 4 game sweep. The skinny on the Oilers then was "they don't know how to win a 1-0 game". 
The following year the Islanders and Oilers met again in the finals. Oilers swept the Islanders and went on to be a dominate force for years and a few more cups.

And lets not forget the Wings and NJ Devils in the strike shortened season. Wings were primed and favored to win there first cup since the 50's. Got swept and Wings had to do some soul searching and get a proven coach to finally get over the hump.

Sometimes ya gotta lose one to learn how to win it. Tonight's game will feature a parade of Wings going to the penalty box as Bettman wants Crosby to have that cup. Wings will persevere. Expect to see Gorgeous Georges back in the line up to try to stir up the Wings.


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

You are right on spot I cruzen. I would love  to see someone toss an octopuss on Buttman's head.

So glad to see the game back on NBC tonight. The picture quality alone is wonderfull.

I know the wings will win stanley, I just wish they would finish it in D - town. Maybe if the refs and bettman can script tonights game, they  can change the flow like they did with the Dallas series, but I doubt it, the world is watching!


Let's go wings, bring Stanley back to  Hockeytown!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

We're ready at our house for the game too, hoping the Pens can win 2 at home and bring it back to D-town, then back to the Igloo for a game 6 win!! 

Wait .. I just floated back down to reality. Hope the Pens can at least score a goal in this game, regardless of who wins!


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

LOL, great, you just made me spew my pregame gobblet of joy juice!


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

another good laugh!

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV1rPJyS

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1PgOor


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Now those are just brutal!!! Pink isn't Therrien's color, it's mauve ...


----------



## capt dan (May 28, 2008)

I think white fits him nicely!

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV1rP88J


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

LOL!! After seeing him like that I won't be able to look at him on the bench without chuckling!

Still ... very wrong, so very wrong ... :o)


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

boooo-yah!!! Sid the Kid just beat Ozzie for the 1st goal of the series, and the first goal of the game!!! 1-0 Pens!!! 

<might as well let me enjoy it while I can .... >


----------



## capt dan (May 29, 2008)

hehehe, yep, now he is a hero and the good people of pittsburg  can finally rejoice. I am happy for all of them. Up till now they had nothing to cheer about. We had to   give them the puck, but they got one!

I am glad to see a penguin team ready to actually play hockey!  They still have a ton of work, should be a better game.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 29, 2008)

double booo-yah!!! 2-0!!!! Go Kid!!


----------



## capt dan (May 29, 2008)

Now thats the  kind of  game we  were all expecting. That  3rd period was wild! Congrats to the youngsters. They come to play  Hockey tonight. Fleury was the wall tonight!

I  got my wish, for  Detroit to come back to  Hockeytown, and win the  Cup there!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (May 29, 2008)

That was the first game in a while that got my heart pumping. Pens found a way to win. Wings took the game over in the 3rd and had lots of chances to tie it up.

As Dan said, this is what we were expecting. Some great hockey.

"Michelle" Therrien still whinning every time the camera is on him so I'm assuming he does it all the time. 

Game 4 is Saturday night @ 8:00 pm(I think).


----------



## richtee (May 29, 2008)

Man... that was a good game. I knew they'd wake up eventually... Phew!


----------



## starsfaninco (May 30, 2008)

I hate the scheduling..  Why so darn many day's off.  Oh and RIP Bourdon...  Tragic ending to an strong up and comer.


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

One to go. THAT close. VERY close. Yet, it's an eternity of time in a game. But the Wings have 3 shots at closing out the Pengies and hoisting Lord Stanley.

It's been a wonderful season, and a magical playoff run. The play of Zetterberg, Datsyuk, Ozzy, Franzen...awww heck...the whole team has come up big throughout the 15 past wins.

Yes, there's been controversy and tribulations, but what playoff run does not have these? Ozzy replacing Hasek early on. The tradition of waving off the first Wings goal of seemingly every game. The officiation of the games in general has been, well in my opinion, dismal at best.

Yet, the team has perservered, nay- flourished under these circumstances. It's really an incredible sight to watch these men ply their crafts. Especially to the astute observer, who, yes, sees the big plays, but all the little things that MAKE the big plays. These guys are WORKING. If we could only get a government with their work ethic. Heh.

Anyway, it's all set up for Monday night. And I'll not be a bit surprised if they do get to kiss the Cup in Hockeytown. Not a bit  :{)


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 1, 2008)

Better win ( ya know the Lions cant get out of a wet paperbag).  Have a ticket from LAS with Wings winning in 5.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 1, 2008)

Well put Rich. Can't add much to that.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 1, 2008)

OZZY! OZZY! OZZY!


2008 Stanley cup MVP!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

I went into watching last night's game with a knot in my stomach, knowing that the home ice advantage didn't mean much when facing a hungry Red Wings team that hoped to either sweep us at home, or let us win one and win the big game in front of their fans, in their city. 

The latter is going to happen.

Total props to the Red Wings team, and their coach, for staying composed and playing hard as rails to achieve the 3-1 lead in the series. The Pens have come along since games 1&2, however the depth and strength of the RW overpowered the young Pens, even at home. 

I'll watch the game Monday night, hoping for a miracle. If a miracle doesn't happen, at least the Pens lost the finals to a classy team that just outplayed my favorite hockey team. Hope future scheduling doesn't let so much time go by before these two teams meet again. It's been a great series to watch.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 1, 2008)

I think future regular season meetings are upcomming according to  the wishes of Commissioner  Butthead!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Penns have alot of talent, they need a better coach, someone who can concentrate on the task at hand and leave politics and whining out of the Game. He is making a fool of  himself(short task) and embarrassing his fan base!

I think If I hear about how great Crosby is one more time by the media, I am gonna puke! The kid has talent, so do half of the "old men" on th e red wings team, and  ALL of the "younsters" on the RW roster.

Difference is, The wings work as a team first. The  star potential of the players of the Red Wings is astronomical, But  They play as a unit, a well oiled machine.  The " Crosby is the best NHL player" crap has  just been proven a hoax! The media hype has  gotten sickening. What about the  rest of the team? The pedestal that they have put this young man on is so far out of his reach,it is actually counterproductive to  his  performances.

The Penns are a  good team, they have shown that in the last too games. They  Have run into a " Great  Team" at their peak, with a tremendous amount momentum.


Tomorrow,  in  Hockeytown, The Wings will play their  best game!!
Will it be like game one??????????????????????????????????







YOU BROUGHT IT HOME BOY"S,  NOW LET"S SHOW THEM WHY!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 2, 2008)

I gotta go with Z on that one. Ozzy has been great but what Zetterberg does out there day in and day out in nothing short of phenomenal. 

On edit, to tonights officals, can you just let the guys play?

Clearly the NHL(Bettman)wants Crosby to carry the cup as was demonstrated with the 5 on 3 power play awarded to the Pens at the end of game 4. That PK might have been the defining moment in the series.


----------



## richtee (Jun 2, 2008)

I HAVE to thank Sumo for starting this thread. Her exuberance and love for the game is apparent.

Undoubtedly 95% of the folks here are NOT hockey fans. I'd like to thank all of you for putting up with it.

The Stanley Cup is the oldest pro sports trophy in existance. Do a google on it... amazing fun stuff! Gordie Howe and crew pulled over one night after winning it to ..err  well, relieve themselves...had to get it out of the car to get out. LEFT it there at the roadside and had to drive 15 miles back to get it!

No trophy exemplifies toughness and sportsmanship, speed and skill, sacrifice and selflessness...like  Lord Stanley's Cup.


Thank you Sumo, and regardless of the outcome tonight or whenever...worthy opponents the Pens have been. You have many years of excitement to look forward to in my estimation!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 2, 2008)

Amen brother!

The time has come. Let the teams play, keep the politics out of it. Penns are desperate, have to win or go home empty handed. Let's see if the calls are evem tonight. I hope they are, my gut says they won't be!

Lookin forward to a good hard fought game.  Leetttssss get ready to  rummbblllleee!!!









FINISH THE FIGHT, BRING HOME THE CUP!!!

GO   WINGS!!!!


----------



## vlap (Jun 2, 2008)

The finals are on???? Usually I watch em for the incredible display of hockey that the 2 final teams produce. Unfortunately I have been too busy with a few fishing tournies this month and have hardly watched tv...aside from nascar ;)
Is the final game on tonight????


----------



## capt dan (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes dude, its on NBC, make it happin  captin!


----------



## vlap (Jun 2, 2008)

will go check it out... is it ok if I sip on a 12 year old scotch instead of cheap beer while watching? ;)


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

2-2 halfway through the 3rd, lats  see  what happens!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

Ohhh Yeah!!!  that  didn't  take long


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you believe it,  we are going to overtime!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tis a good game for sure, will the penns have enough????


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG what an overtime!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 3, 2008)

*yawn*

d88de


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

You have got to be kidding! I aint got to polish any armor anymore!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This has turned into the best game  of the series. Who said that was gonna happen anyways!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OT  # 2 comming up, refs are still  making the wrong calls, its  the wings against the refs and the penns. They will get it done.  I have seen at least 3 non calls on  obstruction against the penns and  2 tripping calls too.  The goalie interfeirence against the wings.......? yeah  right, really  a poor call and proof positive of how theis series has gone.Lets end this crap and hand the cup to the truly  deserving team!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 3, 2008)

LOLOL..........i didn't know if i would get the rise outta you capt. or rich..........LOLOL
=)


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

OH crap, I have been baited, and I took the bobber down!


You dawg you!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 3, 2008)

hook.............line................and sinker..................LLOLOLOLOL


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretty Fun Game ! 
GO WINGS !


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

another make believe goalie interferance call go figure. This is criminal!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

going to  the 3rd OT, WTF, I knew this would be a hard fought game, but I didn't think the arctic chickens would last this long!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Its past the bedtime for most of them penn players!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

OK! I am going to say this is one of the few times it is a good thing being on the WEST coast!! I can't believe its going into 3rd OT!! This has been the best game of the series!
Come on bring on the squids!! 
GO WINGS!!!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 3, 2008)

i was in chat with rich earlier today.............he left to take a nap, saying this game would go late...........hmmmmmmmmmmm

wonder what HE knew, and the rest of us didn't


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

yep , its after 12:37 here and I am a bit on the sleepy side!


----------



## desertlites (Jun 3, 2008)

What a game.wings fans might be a little worried bout now.


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

What a game is right!!!!!!  3 OT's, now get to watch one more at least!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

I aint worried, but it was a great game. Just means  the  Wings have to win in Pee Town!  Its all good.  Wings let it get away from them with just seconds in the final period.

Wedsdays game should  be alot different!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, the crowd was singing...  Got real quiet real quick in there!


----------



## richtee (Jun 3, 2008)

Dayumm   DAYUMM! Keep control of yer stick. Sheesh. What a game!


----------



## erain (Jun 3, 2008)

i got to say, i really aint fan of either but i did see part of game earlier and i watched the ot's, that was a heck of a game!!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Not really a hockey freak either, but since I was up smokin, I got to see a helluva game!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 3, 2008)

Not much to say but ... WHAT A HELLUVA GAME!! Can't believe we survived 3 OTs in Hockeytown, but miracles do happen. Now we have to win at home in the Igloo 'cause it's not going to be fun watching the RW parade Lord Stanley around on our ice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Awesome game with an even more spectacular finish! 

..... and I thought it was going to be over ... time to go back to the pharmacy for more stress medication!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice game, Wings!


----------



## richtee (Jun 3, 2008)

Man...  am I fried! No voice... bloodshot eyes..OMG. That was a heartbreaker tho.. 35 seconds to go... arrggh!


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 3, 2008)

#*$&# ... Fell asleep during the last intermission!!!!!  But what a game!!!! I thought Fluery and Osgood had traded jerseys ... Fluery had it going on last night.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well lets stir the pot here.  4 noticeable umpire favoritism. 
1.  Phantom Goalee interference call made from the neutral zone clearly out of position to make a call.
2.  Another phantom goalee interfernece call same umpire same position from the neutral zone.
3. Phantom trip in the 1st period leading to the 1st goal for penns.  Umpire made the call from the neutral zone.
4. Red Wing being mugged behind the goalee keeping the wings from reentering the zone.  
The top 3 calls was made from the same umpire.  Spite that Wings still had there chances to win.  so maybe game 6 we get different umpiring crew.  Okay the pot is stirred. lol


----------



## dingle (Jun 3, 2008)

This was the exact type of game that has made hard core hockey fans out of the biggest non-followers!! The game had everything. Sorry bout the outcome Richtee but what a marathon game!!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I missed one on Pavel where the umpire again from the neutral zone called a tripping which resulted in there first goal.  Thanks for bringing that to my attention.  2nd goal was a gimmee so i cant whine about that one lmao


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Still wrong...Pavel Datsyuk was in the box at the 14:36 mark... so he was out at 12:36 and there first goal was at the 11:23 mark...

Your right I was wrong on the first goal.  8:37 in the first period Hossa scored a goal and 14:41 into the 1st period Hall on unassisted. Pavel in the box at 14:36 mark by your quote puts the Penns on a power play.  Its a what if game.  

I always been a firm believer if your not in the position to make a call you leave the whistle in your pocket.  Are the referees making calls on past games ie Holstrom in the crease.  These are supposed to be the best and deserve the right to call the game.  Penaltys should be called on facts not assumptions.  So lets bring in instant replay.  

Now I am not accuseing them of wrong doing just as no one thought there would be any fixes in the NBA but alas it has.  In the end the Penns wanted more then the wings did that can not be debated.  So onto game 6.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll debate who wanted it more. Look at the shots on goal. Wings tied it up and took the lead and had em on the ropes but give the Pens credit, they found a way to tie it up. Seemed to me the Wings doninated in OT but it only takes one shot and the Pens got it.

When you get this deep into the playoffs it is time to let the guys on the ice settle it, not the officials. Very weak calls in OT. Both teams expended a lot of energy and it will be interesting to see who is able to step it up tomorrow night. I like the Wings depth.

Well this has been one long day without much sleep last night.


----------



## dionysus (Jun 3, 2008)

You can't blame the refs, as was said, at this stage of the playoffs the 2 best teams are left. Same goes for the refs. As the playoffs continue, refs are dropped from the rotation. What you are left with for the finals are those refs that have proved themselves throughout the season for accuracy and  consistency. You might not like the calls but they are being made fairly. Especially in OT, there were lots of calls that could possibly have been made but were not, but calls that were made were legit, and deserved, on both sides.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 3, 2008)

So the tripping on Pavel was a good call and a legit call.  If they would have allowed instant replay they would have seen the Penns player fell on his own.  Just as people we're falling all thru that game.  Pavels stick was good 8 inches from the Penn Player.  Lets face it the NHL put in a more agressive flopping rule during the playoffs.  Why must they wait til after the season to address it if they address it all.  
As for the goalee interference calls.  On overtime Drapers pulls up short of the goal tender instead crashing like they normally do for a rebound, I cannot say what was in Draps mind.  I would have to think it was on his mind about the previous goalee calls.  another what if situation. 
Calls will be missed that is given.  I am not blameing the umpires for the wings losing the game.  What  I am saying is the back umpire did not make them calls but umpire in the neutral zone.  These guys are supposed to be the best of the best.  So far I have not seen it or I would hate to think what the worst are like.  
Lets face it coaches from both sides have stated questionable calls as has the annoucers of the games.  Question for you.  If you can replay whether a goal is good or not then why can't questionable penalty calls be reviewed?


----------



## richtee (Jun 3, 2008)

Because it would kill the flow of the game more than it's killed now.

I agree...the refs should have "zones"- Has to be the CLOSEST ref to make a call maybe? Unless it's a major... Boarding and the like.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 3, 2008)

The incedents I have brought forward the game was already stopped.  It  would not have effected the flow of the game.  As unlike a questionable goal the game continues until a stoppage where it can be reviewed.  Then if necessary play can be called and the clock reset.  These questionable calls have been on the sports channels and are calling for something to be done.  
Viewing the game from our TV's and having the replay advantage, which the officials do not have.  We will see more then them.  
Actually I was hoping some of the Pens fans would come up some questionable calls the Wings got away with.


----------



## richtee (Jun 4, 2008)

It WOULD have an effect. TV would use the time for an ad. Or it STILL would take time. I like the fact we can get a game in in 3 hours or less.

And yes.. the quality of the reffing sux. Soo...let's get their azzes off the ice..have a 3 panel "review" board with buttons that blow a whistle..if two or more hit the button. And no reviews...unless as already provided for.


----------



## bossman (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry All ,but being a DIE HARD AVALANCHE FAN, I hope the Penguins come back and stomp the monkey crap out of the Red Winds


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 4, 2008)

Amen Bossman. Living in the central time zone, it's EASY to hate the wings. (but then again, I'd love to see Osgoode get MVP). 
GO PENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
From the lips of Mike Lang "GET IN THE EXIT LANE GRANDMA, THE BINGO GAME IS ABOUT TO BEGIN!!"

FYI ... If you need a good laugh, go to sports illustrated's web site. They're showing in the photo section some of Don Cherry's "outfits".


----------



## richtee (Jun 4, 2008)

Boy  you HAVE died hard, haven't you now? <Bomb drop sound...>


----------



## dionysus (Jun 4, 2008)

So what you're saying Rich is that let's get the Umps off the Ball Diamonds, the refs off the football field, the judges off the tennis court, etc. I don't agree. Both teams are playing by the same rules and the same refs. Where I have an issue is if the refs are not being consistent in their calls. So far I haven't seen any of that this series.  You may feel the quality sucks, but it's the same for both teams. Again, YOU CAN"T BLAME THE REFS BECAUSE YOU LOSE !!!!


----------



## richtee (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm not blaming them for a loss, I'm blaming them for a crappy job. Then let's go back to the single ref. Be half the mistakes eh?  Heh!


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 4, 2008)

Replay is great for some calls, but when you bring replay in for calls that are based upon judgement, then you are taking away from the game. Goals, where the puck must cross the line is great for replay. One object is stationary. There shouldn't be judgement. It is more of a fact based call. Did it or did it not cross the line. Judgement is takind all of the rules that you know and applying them to a game that is flying by. It is very hard to do. They do the best job that they can. It is really easy to sit back and watch the play shown over and over on replay and even slowed down. Anyone can get that one right. It is the call that must be made in a split second that is tough. They work hard to get in the righ position. Not always does that happen though.


----------



## vlap (Jun 4, 2008)

Not really a fan of any hockey team here but I do appreciate a good game. I turned on the game the other night and just my armchair ref opinion I saw many bad calls go against the wings and not as many against the penguins. This was one game though. Maybe the other games the bad calls went the other way. I don't know. That tripping penalty was a terrible call imo.

There should be some kind of a check going on in order to make sure of accuracy in penalty calling. A replay system similar to the NFL's maybe a way to go but used to review penalties. The refs have a hard job out there and I am sure I would miss many calls as well. I wouldn't mind having a backup to check to insure I did not make an error.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 4, 2008)

My other theory is, and I have had this since I played sports, if you are going to give the official credit for the loss how much credit are we giving them when our team wins?


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 4, 2008)

Well at least you have some hope.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 4, 2008)

Not quite. The refs that continue playing are the ones that call the game the way the NHL(Bettman)wants it called. I can live with a missed call but bad calls are just that, Bad.

This time of year we want to see the players play, not the officials officiate.

Let the guys on the ice settle it.


----------



## dionysus (Jun 4, 2008)

You don't really believe that do you ...... I know refs personally and you have no idea the scrutiny they are put through. There is a senior  NHL official at every game only there to watch the refs, and ref performances are reviewed  (from tape) after every game.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 4, 2008)

Ahhhh ... Mike Lang ... I'd prefer to watch the tv with the sound muted, and his radio broadcast ANYDAY over these NBC broadcasters. There are t-shirts with Mike Lang "sayings" that includes that one!

Getting ready to make a batch of nachos for Jon and I to enjoy at the start of the game. Really hope the Pens can pull out another win in the Igloo and have another night end like this:


----------



## dingle (Jun 4, 2008)

Now I'm not pro Wings or Guins ,however, I am a die hard hockey fan both pro and semi-pro (AHL). I have been a season ticket holder for the Syracuse Crunch of the AHL for 14 years. They are the farm team of the Columbus Blue Jackets. In my time I have seen a lot of blown and missed calls by both really good and really bad refs. It always has a way of balancing out. My only point is there are 12 players on the ice (that dont always abide by the rules-goalies included) two linesmen and a ref or two depending on which league you are watching. That's a lot going on for a ref or two to watch. I sound like a hypocryte because I have done my share of drunken, biligerent swearing at these refs. Lets give em a break. They are gonna miss a call or two during the course of a game. GAME ON!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 4, 2008)

The calls have been one sided, and will probably stay that way, but the  Wings are bigger than that, and can win tonight. They have clinched all their playoff wins this year on the road.  Phantom calls or not, tonight  is the night.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/story/8...rference-calls

The league needs to let these teams play hockey. If you are gonna call a bunch of crap penalties, call em for both sides!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If Bettman says he wants  more calls, there WILL be more calls, You can believe that. 

Time to quit this ***** footin around and finish this.The  wings have been superior in every category of these playoffs,  focus and experience will shine tonight!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Its been reported that they have new officials for tonights game.  Hmmmmmmmmmmm wonder how come.  Now Coach There In of the Penns is complaining about Babcock whining to the press.  Hey There In take a look at the first 4 interveiws.  You may see someone who looks like you whining.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 4, 2008)

I have watched alot of stanley cup finals( 47 yrs old) and this seasons officiating seems to be as bad as ever, reguardless who is playing. I don't  doubt that tonights crew is new. I just hope they let the teams play. The fans want to see hockey, not politics or speculation!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2008)

Off to a good start............


----------



## beebeque (Jun 4, 2008)

Its back to the Burgh for our next victory!  I wish I had some Primanti Bros. & Iron City to celebrate.  I guess I'll just have to make some chipped-ham (smoked of course) in stead.  

God I miss the City-Of-Champions!!!  Go Pens!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2008)

Tonight it's the city of wanna be champions....


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 4, 2008)

Way to bring me back to thoughts of home especially chipped-ham!!! Jon (husband) has no idea what I'm talking about when I tried to describe it ... Would give anything to smell the classic scents of the Igloo and be with that crowd tonight!! Go Pens!!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta thank you fluery for the gift goal.  Here the ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss, thats air being let out of the iglooooooooo


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 5, 2008)

$#%(*$#%(#$%*&
Oh well, October is coming ....  Let's GO BLUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 5, 2008)

How sweet it is!!!

Cup comes  back Home to hockeytown!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What an awesome game.  The refs let them play tonight, and play they did.

Penns  had an excellent hard fought effort tonight, could have easily gone the other way.

Way to Go WINGS!!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey blues guy i hope you like my davie backes he played collage hockey here for my home town team the mankato mavericks  .....we missed him


----------



## richtee (Jun 5, 2008)

WORTHY  Competitors... Pens have a future.

Thanks for putting up with my rannts and raves folks...

OMG  Stanley's HOME!  Sorry...losing coherency  LOL!


----------



## walking dude (Jun 5, 2008)

i was just talking in chat about this

i was wondering how LONG i would have to put Capt. Dan, Richtee, and BBQ Bubba in my ignore list, till this crap gets over..............LOLOLOL


j/k


----------



## richtee (Jun 5, 2008)

About 4 months. But then it starts again  :{)

WINGS WIN!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 5, 2008)

Now that's just funny.....


----------



## walking dude (Jun 5, 2008)

=)........~


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

That is sweet smack right there..
And since I had no dog in this fight, it is really easy for me to say!!!!
If it were the 1992-1993 season..I would  not be laughing...I am sure I have a ways to go for a cup.....but that is LMAO smack, right there!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

Sumosmoke!
Your Pens did play one hell of a series, you have a lot to be proud of..I really wanted to see a 7 game series...
Congrats on the heart and soul of your team!
BBQG


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, BBQG, it was a hard fought game right up until the very last shot by Hossa that just skitted across the goal line behind Ozzy, and didn't go in.  Wish we could've gone to a Game 7, but it was a good series nonetheless.

Way to go Wings! Great job and until next season, enjoy the Cup!


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 5, 2008)

First off congrats to the Pens and their faithful for a hard fought series. For a team that was pretty much out played in every game they found a way to make it a series. This is a very dangerous team with a bright future. Wouldn't be surprised to see a rematch next year.

Wings got er done on enemy ice again. That is a tribute to the entire organization but especially the coaching staff. They kept the players focused, even keeled and energized for the long haul. Changing goalers when they did was a huge decision that paid off. They also kept the team from losing composure with the "managed officiating". 

The Detroit Red Wings are the Stanley Cup Champs!

Sid can try again next year after his head clears from that tastey hit in the corner.

Now it time to get back to Q's and cures!


----------



## capt dan (Jun 5, 2008)

The last shot was close, but the time had expired before the puck crossed infront of Ozzy anyways. I watched the reply many times and the double  zeros flashed about the time as the puck went past the corner post. Anyhoo, the penns have alot to be proud of and build on. If they would have actually shown up for the first 2 games, we might be waiting for saturdays game right now.

The Wings are an awesome team, and this whole year has been an outstanding effort all the way from pre-season till  last night. Their talent and experience is second to no one in the league, their  coaches are top knotch and the owner of the Wings knows how to spend money wisely, and  who to spend it on. If Mr. I would only buy the Lions, then the Detroit fans would actually finally have a  pro football team.

Gonna be watching tomorrows  victory parade, I remember watching it last time they brought the cup home. The team has changed since  then, but the drive and push for excellence has not.The most important thing that the wings did this playoffs season was to take out Hasek, and put in Ozzy.  A huge reason that Detroit owns the cup again. I gotta give credit to the coaching staff for making that call, reguarless of who is paid the most, or rated the best. Ozzy is the real deal, and I  have always prefered his style and dedication.

I am proud to be a wings fan, and yes WD, this may be the last ya hear from me about it. maybe not.  The wings have a habit lately of getting cups in consecutive years(groups of  two), so  with the current player roster, and completion of most contract agreements, I would have no reason to believe that these wings will not be contendors again next season. Wouldn't be something if the same two teams tangled again next year.

Congrats to  the Detroit Red Wings!

They kicked butt from day one till the very last second of the season! They never  quit, and set many records this season. 

Thanks to the WINGS for bringing home the cup Again!


----------



## erain (Jun 5, 2008)

BBQGODDESSQuote:
Originally Posted by *Walking Dude* 


 
_i was just talking in chat about this_

_i was wondering how LONG i would have to put Capt. Dan, Richtee, and BBQ Bubba in my ignore list, till this crap gets over..............LOLOLOL_


_j/k_


That is sweet smack right there..
And since I had no dog in this fight, it is really easy for me to say!!!!
If it were the 1992-1993 season..I would not be laughing...I am sure I have a ways to go for a cup.....but that is LMAO smack, right there!!

just so happened to be on chat that nite. LOLOLOL. i also had no team in this, the wild being knocked out previously.
but congrats are due to the wings and there fans and glad they enjoying the moment!!!


----------

